# Slurry



## JohnT (Oct 4, 2013)

I am not too experienced with skeeter pee and have not made a batch in a while. 

I have a batch of riesling that completed fermentation two weeks ago and plan on doing the first racking tomorrow. Do you think that this slurry is too old, or do you think it is ok to use for skeeter pee?


----------



## Scott (Oct 4, 2013)

I would use it, still should be some active yeasties in there or if not taking off you could also add some new yeast and still have the riesling affect.

Good Luck


----------



## bambiying (Oct 5, 2013)

Has the slurry been sitting in the fridge for the last couple weeks? If so, it should be fine to use.


----------



## Julie (Oct 5, 2013)

It should be fine JohnT


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the responses folks. My batch of pee is cookin real nice right now.


----------



## Arne (Oct 8, 2013)

Gonna be ready for New Years, or maybe Valentines day. Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 8, 2013)

My plan is to get to just 1.000. once there, I will up the back-sweeting a bit and rack into a corny keg. I will keep it in the 70 degree range for two or three weeks, then transfer it to my kegerator. I'll keep it in there until summer. 

I did this two years ago.. Sparkling Skeeter Pee on tap! It was a really good summertime drink (over ice).


----------



## Arne (Oct 9, 2013)

Hmm, wish I could get some time off in the summer. Sounds like it would be a good time for a road trip. LOL, Arne.


----------

